

Schema Creator - jonhenshaw
http://schema-creator.org/

======
roel_v
Is this the Second Coming of the semantic web?

~~~
clintjhill
I wouldn't characterize it as "semantic". It is definitely the Microdata spec
from HTML5. But it's barely semantic.

------
DannoHung
Is this what happened to microformats?

------
joehall
Ok, this is awesome.

